# Eating Right For Skin Care



## cusinefiend (Mar 11, 2012)

My girlfriend is a huge skincare fan and she's just told me that avocados and mangos are great for the skin so I was just wondering if there was any recipes that taste good with these two key ingredients being the headliners so to speak, help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Zhizara (Mar 11, 2012)

Some people develop an allergy to mangos, I'd be careful about putting it on my skin.


----------



## rozz (Mar 11, 2012)

Zhizara said:


> Some people develop an allergy to mangos, I'd be careful about putting it on my skin.


 
THIS. I have a very severe reaction to mangos. The skin is remarkably similar to poison ivy in many ways. If you have a bad reaction to poison ivy, DO NOT let mangos get anywhere near you.


----------



## GLC (Mar 11, 2012)

I eat right for skin care. I'm pretty good at not stabbing myself in the face with my fork. More vanity that that I have little use for.


----------



## Rocklobster (Mar 11, 2012)

I try and prevent wrinkles by keeping my skin as tight as possible. That requires me to eat lots of everything...


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 12, 2012)

is water a food, lol? Water, water, and more water to keep your skin in decent shape.


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 12, 2012)

I agree about drinking lots of water.  

No one really addressed the OP's actual question though.  The question was about recipes (for eating, not putting on the skin) using those two ingredients.  I love mangoes and I love avocados, but I don't think I would care for both of them in the same dish.  They might work ok together in a tropical fruit salad.


----------



## cusinefiend (Mar 12, 2012)

Haha correct I meant using them in recipes, what I'm ideally looking for is a recipe that include either mangos or avocados not both,  any suggestions


----------



## Claire (Mar 12, 2012)

I agree with everyone who said, water, water, and more water.  No soda, not pop, not juice.  Water.  And, that said?  The last few months I've fallen down on the water thing, and, yes, my skin shows it.  

As others have mentioned, mangoes can really be a bear; some people are highly allergic, which, trust me, will not help your complexion.  

Avocadoes?  Any sandwich or salad can be improved with a sliced avocado.  But my all time favorite is to simply to wash, halve, scoop out the pit, then fill the cavity with anything you like.  I caught my husband (haha) filling it with steamed, seasoned, cold shrimp as a first course.  But a dab of any mayo based salad (chicken salad, egg salad, ham ... you get it) works well as a filling lunch or light supper.  If you like curry, add your favorite curry powder to the salad.  Make sure to serve it with a spoon as well as a fork, so you can scrape the last delicious bit from the shell.

My husband only likes green mango.  So, when I can get them, I put them on my mandoline and julienne.  So much easier than other methods.  I just peel with a regular potato peeler, ascertain where the pit is, then go to work.  Then I use a white (something like red wine or balsamic discolor it and make it unattractive), mild/sweet vinegar (rice is one, malt another, but even cider), a pinch of sugar, and a pinch of hot pepper flakes.  

Both of these are good, everyday things, but also can be elegant presentations.


----------



## cusinefiend (Mar 12, 2012)

This is an amazing idea I'll make it her tomorrow night and let you guys know what she think xxx


----------



## Claire (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh, the mango salad is also good with the juice of one lime added, and although it is off-subject, also works with green papayas.


----------



## JessicaRoy (Jul 25, 2012)

Eat fruits, vegetables and drink plenty of water to maintain a healthy skin. I have never tried mango, but avocado is good for skin whitening. I use to apply avocado as a face pack.


----------

